# cutting gear (ingeniería)



## Fairy Rox

¡Hola!
Mi frase a traducir "solid steel sheet construction with reinforcements and flanged frame for mounting on the cutting gear"
Mi intento  "construcción de lámina sólida de acero con refuerzos y estructura bridada para montaje sobre el engranaje de corte"

¿Está bien cutting gear por engranaje de corte? Se refiere a una máquina para neumáticos.

¡Gracias por la ayuda!
solid steel sheet construction with reinforcements and flanged frame for mounting on the cutting gear


----------



## vicdark

Me suena más a *mecanismo de corte*, pero mejor espera otras sugerencias.

Lo de _solid steel sheet construction_ se refiere a lámina fuerte/resistente/recia de acero. Si lo piensas bien, toda lámina de acero por naturaleza es sólida.

Just my 2 centavos


----------



## Fairy Rox

Buenísimo, ¡gracias!
Y gracias por la sugerencia de sólido... es verdad, suena mejor fuerte/resistente/recia.
¡Saludos!
Vamos a ver si alguien más opina acerca del "cutting gear" porque no lo pude encontrar en ningún lado.


----------



## rodelu2

Por favor: Qué es lo que hacen el "cutting gear" y el aparato al cual está unida, y proviene el original de país anglohablante o del oriente?


----------



## Fairy Rox

Item description:
Item 1: funnel
design meets requirements, mounted above shredder, solid steel sheet construction w/ reinforcements and flanged frame for mounting on the cutting gear.

(that's the first time they mention "cutting gear")

item 1.1 hydraulic radial press
suitable for pressing hollow pieces and other materials that are difficult to handle on to the cutting gear

That's all I have about it

Thanks in advance for any further help.


----------



## Fairy Rox

Proviene de Alemania.


----------



## rodelu2

*Item 1: Tolva.
Cumple con los requerimientos de diseño, montado(a) por encima del desmenuzador, sólidamente construído de chapa de acero con refuerzos y pestañas para montaje sobre la rueda de corte.
*


----------



## Fairy Rox

¿Entonces rueda de corte es para neumáticos también?


----------



## rodelu2

Fairy Rox said:


> ¿Entonces rueda de corte es para neumáticos también?


Si el mismo término aparece en el original referido a neumáticos, la respuesta es sí. "Gear" es sin duda algo filoso y redondo que corta el o los productos, su forma puede ser también la de un rodillo o un par de ellos con ranuras afiladas, hay una foto o dibujo disponible?


----------



## Fairy Rox

Ok, ¡muchas gracias!
Tengo foto pero no la puedo subir porque pesa mucho. Pero creo que tiene sentido, ¡gracias de nuevo!


----------

